# ADHD Meds & Dental work (young child)



## RubyRainbows

I am so worried about my son's dentist appointment tomorrow!!! :nope:

He has ADHD & takes Tenex & Ritalin.

He is getting 2 cavities filled tomorrow, for the 1st time...

They said to come an hour early to take a medication (similar to benedryl) that will calm him... and then he will be given laughing gas... and anestecia to numb his mouth!

I am so scared about the effect all these medications will have on him! :cry:

I called the doctor that treats him for ADHD, and he said to check with the dentist...

I called the dentist & they said "it will be fine..."

I am so worried though!

He is only 4 years old & i am so worried about mixing so many medications!

Anyone been thru a similar situation with their child??


----------



## Strawberrymum

No similar situation but just wanted to offer some :hugs: I'm sure it will be fine ask again at the dentist


----------

